# side speaker placement in 5.1



## svtcontour (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi guys, from what I've read online, side speakers should be about 90 to 110 degree of the listener and maybe slightly higher than ear level to about 2' higher. I cant think of any way to do this in my place. In my case the speakers are just behind and overhead of the seats (about 3' above the listeners ears). 

Looking at this picture, is there any other way that might be better? If I mount the speakers on either wall, then the right speaker is almost 5' away from the right listener where as on the left side, its very close. Not sure how much it matters but I thought having equal distance might be better.

I should also note that I have two more of those small speakers (which consist of dual 3.5" drivers and a tweeter) that I can add for 7.1. They dont really go much below 150Hz. 

Any help welcome.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Your setup looks good. If it sounds good, I wouldn't mess with it. 

Ps. Love the cinderblock; speaker stand ever made.


----------



## svtcontour (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks, well it sounds fine but sometimes i think I can detect that the sound is coming from higher than ear level, other times its ok. I might be a bit picky. I might try playing with the angles and direction of the speakers to see if I can get it to be a little less directional. 




eugovector said:


> Your setup looks good. If it sounds good, I wouldn't mess with it.
> 
> Ps. Love the cinderblock; speaker stand ever made.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You might try moving them a little behind ear-level, closer to that 110 measurement (approximate this by scooting your chairs up). Our ears become less precise w/re: to directionality as sound moves behind the head. Also, try aiming them so they criss cross over your head. It may not be a good effect as you'll get some asymmetrical reflections due to one wall being closer than the other, but a combination of direct and diffused sound may make them harder to localize.


----------

